# Food For Thought



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Man robbed with his own concealed handgun | Herald Democrat


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Man robbed with his own concealed handgun | Herald Democrat
Couldn't get your link to open the page, had to search for it. maybe this link will work directly.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I was thinking about fans of open carry. Wouldn't it be even easier to grab a gun that was totally visible?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That depends on who and how they carry. You have to pay attention to your surroundings, and have a retention holster that you practice with.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> That depends on who and how they carry. You have to pay attention to your surroundings, and have a retention holster that you practice with.


Most open carriers use a regular holster with either friction for retention or a thumbsnap. Both can be snatched in a fraction of a second.


----------

